

TPP analysis - exorableludos
http://keionline.org/node/2108

======
DavidEHSmith
CORPORATE TPP's, CETA's, et al, “SECRET” VULNERABILITIES. Which NON
Shareholders WILL QUALIFY FOR EXEMPTIONS?

Please SHARE the info & questions below re; C-CIT, CETA, TPP CORP.'s “secret”
vulnerabilities with your associates/ friends, particularly those in other EU
countries, but, especially, Spain, Ireland & Greece, who will SHARE it with 10
other people, etc.

I agree with you about the dire effects upon "workers’ rights, consumer
protections and environmental standards", but, I ADAMANTLY DISAGREE with your
non economic comment that....

"We can rebut all these pro-TTIP arguments but time is running out" regarding
the pro treaty politicians who are under their influence of corporate
lobbyists with the promises of future considerations, et al, & their statement

"That jobs will be created, wages will rise, and living standards will
improve". DUMB comments like these will continue to "just" give away OUR
"farm".

From an economics point of view these comments ARE part of the BIG LIE
("Buyer/Voter Beware").There is a truism in economics that the voters do not
seem to understand, &/or, just don't care about & that is; unless the wages of
the employed & unemployed, who may not be enjoying the same extra benefits as
"our" corporate leaders, are pegged to the GROSS incomes (ie, before they
write off "the cost of getting out of bed, etc.") of the corporate leaders,
the wage earners continues to fall behind.

It is this writer's observation that, not only is this disparity between;

1) the SHAREHOLDERS & their corporate leaders

and

2) the wage earners (ie. the NON shareholders),

increasing, it has recently started to accelerate to the point where wage
earners are feeling the collective “whip lash” & the encroachment of poverty,
but, the CETAgreement & the other treaties/ "arrangements" are grossly &
delinberately exacerbating the aforementioned acceleration of the disparity
with the corporate secret enterprises, doing secret international financial
transactions (The Wall Street Meltdown was just a small probe before the
"invasion") & being adjudicated "guilty 51% - 49%, or, VERY guilty 49% - 51%"
against the NON shareholders ONLY (ie. The “Net Amount”) by the cyber (Death-
Star Chamber) Tribunals for their cyber jurisdiction & in their cyber
"country".

On the other hand, the reader, YOU, might consider doing your due diligence
“research” & sending your IMPROVED versions of the following Notifications,
Letters & Questions to YOUR relevant leaders, friends, family members,
associates,et al. 1) EU Presidents; You've Been Served with "The NOTIFICATION
of The PREEXISTING CHALLENGE toThe EU - Canada CETAgreement" (see;
davidehsmith.wordpress.com "Response to EU Presidents' Acknowledgement of (the
aforementioned) 'NOTIFICATION' ",

2) "The MERKEL (Chanc. Germ.) Letter; To Sue, or, Be Sued",

3) "The Submission" to The SUPREME COURT of CANADA (or, YOUR Submission to
YOUR Nations Highest Court):

"The SHAREHOLDERS ( & their corporate leaders) of CANADA, et al, v the
harmless NON shareholders, both; Native & non Native Canadians, et al",

4) "PUTIN; The WHITE KNIGHT?"

5) "YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN"; President George Bush reneging on the FTAgreement
“with” Canada

6) "But, Will CHINA & INDIA Support 'PUTIN (BRICS); The WHITE KNIGHT' ”?

&

7) et al.

Finally, it IS worth while to repeat;

"What the TREATY of VERSAILLES was to the 20th century PALES in COMPARISON to
the TPP, CETA, C-CIT, NAFTA, et al, in the 21st". And, if you do not know
about the Treaty of Versailles, &/or, its significance in turning Europe, et
al, into an economic basket case for the 20th century, ask your parents, &/or,
your grandparents

By way of closing, I look forward to reading about your thoughts, your
feelings, your improvements, etc. regarding the above.

Sincerely,

David E.H. Smith \- Researcher -“Qui tam..." ______* To SHARE Information &
Questions re; The Relationship between Human (Nature) Rights & Economics in 1)
Native Canadian Treaties and 2) the C-CI Treaty, the CET Agreement, the
TPPartnership, et al, via The WAD Accord and the List of RECENT ARTICLES,
LETTERS & NOTIFICATIONS by DEHS, see; davidehsmith.wordpress.com

